# H.Pylori diagnosis



## kumeena (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Patient was diagnosed with H.Pylori and after patient *completed treatment  *(Triple therapy) doctor ordered for lab test (stool) to check if it is eradicated or still present. Should I still use 041.86 (H.Pylori)? if not what is the correct code to use?

Thank you


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 25, 2014)

In my opinion, without the test, you do not know if the patient still has the H. Pylori so I would still use 041.86.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you


----------

